# A suggestion from Maurice



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

After commenting nicely about my recent candy dish, he suggested that I try to make one with 3/8" walls, well this afternoon I managed to beat that with 7mm walls (about 9/32), sure it took 3 1/2 hours compared with only two for the first one which will now go on the list of things to give as presents! The Ultrashine is a very fast finish to apply whilst spinning as is the Shellawax final finish.


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

Harry, does it get any better than this? I don't think so! You are improving so fast I don't think I ever have a chance of catching up. I have a few other projects I need to finish, and then I want to try a bowl, if only the weather would warm up! But I guess you are not having that problem right now, LOL. The bowl looks fantastic! Better put some candies or salad in there before Dave sees it


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Wow very nice, your work is outstanding,,


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry my friend you have outdid yourself. That is a beautiful looking bowl. I like the simple form and finish. Well done.

Oh and Harry I do have one suggestion. I would use some shorter screws and reverse them to that the wing nuts are on the headstock side of your donut chuck and not on the turning side. Cuts down on the pucker factor a whole bunch. Just a thought.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice job Harry

Now you need to make a wooden spoon so you can eat your chicken soup from the new bowl..  I think that's how they did in it the 1400's..all things come to a full circle they say. 

I have a question for you ?, why do you have the screws sticking out of the front side of your jig, looks like a great way to remove your fingers when using it for the sanding job,why not on the back side of the jig ? that looks very hairy (harry) to use..they do sale shorter screws you know 

========= 





harrysin said:


> After commenting nicely about my recent candy dish, he suggested that I try to make one with 3/8" walls, well this afternoon I managed to beat that with 7mm walls (about 9/32), sure it took 3 1/2 hours compared with only two for the first one which will now go on the list of things to give as presents! The Ultrashine is a very fast finish to apply whilst spinning as is the Shellawax final finish.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Great job, Harry! You need to sign, date and number those bowls. It could mean a lot to future generations.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Just put your teeth in , and mark the bowls  for posterity 

========



curiousgeorge said:


> Great job, Harry! You need to sign, date and number those bowls. It could mean a lot to future generations.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Harry, these bowls are superb!
I agree with the others that you should sign, date, type of wood and number them.
It also makes them authentic so that when you become famous and they sell for thousands (tongue in cheek here!) folks will recognize them. It also helps you to remember who you gave them to.
Now, try a smaller bowl, say 6 or 7 inches diameter (152mm) and make the walls 3/16 inches thick.
there was a famous guy Bob Stockdale, passed away several years ago, in the states who did this and got $3000.00 a pop at auction.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Harry, 
Your diverse talents never cease to amaze and delight.
Very nice bowls. 
I too, am concerned about the wing nut placement.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Very nice, Harry, How many bowls are You going to make? Do You have good insurance for teeth?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

BernieW said:


> Harry my friend you have outdid yourself. That is a beautiful looking bowl. I like the simple form and finish. Well done.
> 
> Oh and Harry I do have one suggestion. I would use some shorter screws and reverse them to that the wing nuts are on the headstock side of your donut chuck and not on the turning side. Cuts down on the pucker factor a whole bunch. Just a thought.


Bernie, the only reason that I reversed the bolts was because I didn't want to "waste" turning time! I know how dangerous it was especially using the sanding handle, I promise NEVER to do it again. Whilst I'm here I must thank you for encouraging me to progress from pens, which are enjoyable but can't compare with bowls and vases.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Nice job Harry
> 
> Now you need to make a wooden spoon so you can eat your chicken soup from the new bowl..  I think that's how they did in it the 1400's..all things come to a full circle they say.
> 
> ...


See my answer to Bernie,, I knew at the time how dangerous it could be but they were too long to fit the correct way round, hopefully without having caused an accident it will alert others to the danger.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Maurice said:


> Harry, these bowls are superb!
> I agree with the others that you should sign, date, type of wood and number them.
> It also makes them authentic so that when you become famous and they sell for thousands (tongue in cheek here!) folks will recognize them. It also helps you to remember who you gave them to.
> Now, try a smaller bowl, say 6 or 7 inches diameter (152mm) and make the walls 3/16 inches thick.
> there was a famous guy Bob Stockdale, passed away several years ago, in the states who did this and got $3000.00 a pop at auction.


Maurice I do thank you for your kind comments, this last bowl measures 5 3/4" dia. x 2 1/2" tall. I do have one more blank left that came from the same Jacaranda tree. I'm puzzled by the 3/16" wall thickness, I would have thought that the likes of you and Bernie could get thinner than that, am I missing something that I need to know before attempting your latest suggestion. My thanks go to all of you for your kind remarks but PLEASE, do tell me if you see where improvements can be made, and of course any further breaches of safety.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

Great work Harry! Most people take years to acomplish what you have in a fraction of that time....I'm very envious.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Joe, and here is proof that I'll take safety more seriously in the future.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Harry. I just wanted you to be in one piece with 10 fingers. Glad to see you got a assortment of bolts. Keep up the good work Harry.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Thanks, Bernie and I posted at the same time but he can type quicker than I, I will say , think HACK saw..  that's what nice about all thread carr. bolts one size will do all..once you use a hack saw (chop saw) on them..

====



harrysin said:


> See my answer to Bernie,, I knew at the time how dangerous it could be but they were too long to fit the correct way round, hopefully without having caused an accident it will alert others to the danger.


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Harry you are a real PRO now, well done my friend a really lovely work of art.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Thanks, Bernie and I posted at the same time but he can type quicker than I, I will say , think HACK saw..  that's what nice about all thread carr. bolts one size will do all..once you use a hack saw (chop saw) on them..
> 
> ====


Bob, for the first bowl I did cut 10mm off!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I know what you mean , I got so tried of buying bolts the right size, I now buy them all 4" long and use my little 4" chop saw from Grizzy to cut them off...

Chop saw for 20.oo bucks a real life saver  it will cut 6-32 to 1/2" diam.easy and clean.. I do like to use toggle bolts alot, they are always full thread and are little bit under size so the nuts go on eays.. the norm 1/4" to 3/8" with the real big truss heads..that I grind on the sides to make tee head bolts ,etc.

====



harrysin said:


> Bob, for the first bowl I did cut 10mm off!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

These 8mm bolts are a touch undersized, I can spin the wing nuts with a finger tip (even without WD40!)


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

chippypah said:


> Harry you are a real PRO now, well done my friend a really lovely work of art.
> Cheers
> Pete


My dear friend Pete., thanks a bundle for the compliment, but you and I know that I have a very long way to go before I will be able to accept such a title.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Very good job Harry, well done indeed.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

If you use WD40 on the threads you will not spin them on anymore,the WD40 will suck up the dust and fill up the root diam.of the threads..  it's called going from a 2A fit to a 3A fit..
Try this just for some kicks, put on some WD40 on the screw and then stick it in some real fine dust, you just made a locking type screw the shade tree way 

======



harrysin said:


> These 8mm bolts are a touch undersized, I can spin the wing nuts with a finger tip (even without WD40!)


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Harry you are a turner extrordinaire. Just beautiful!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> If you use WD40 on the threads you will not spin them on anymore,the WD40 will suck up the dust and fill up the root diam.of the threads..  it's called going from a 2A fit to a 3A fit..
> Try this just for some kicks, put on some WD40 on the screw and then stick it in some real fine dust, you just made a locking type screw the shade tree way
> ...


Bob, my dear friend (and that's what you are), I just did as you asked and swear on a stack of prayer books that I didn't cheat. Here are the results, and bear in mind that I gave the bolt a thorough soaking, unlike what I do on router pillars which is a tiny squirt and then rub it over the whole pillar. I did the test for two reasons, firstly out of curiosity and secondly in an attempt to prove you wrong! I'm sure you remember how against skis you were, until you finally gave it a try, well Bob, how about doing the same here, get a can of WD40 and give it a try, I know that you are man enough to say you were wrong if in fact the results you get are the same as mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Deb, I really do appreciate you super kind remarks but I'm under no illusions, perhaps I'm my own worst critic because I know I have such a long way to go. For instance, I was wagging my tail after the first of the two bowls, however, after completing the second one I felt quite embarrassed at having posted the first, far inferior one which has now been given away!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I will give it a shot on Monday, but I will use some "real fine dust " the suff that comes off a router job..

=========



harrysin said:


> Bob, my dear friend (and that's what you are), I just did as you asked and swear on a stack of prayer books that I didn't cheat. Here are the results, and bear in mind that I gave the bolt a thorough soaking, unlike what I do on router pillars which is a tiny squirt and then rub it over the whole pillar. I did the test for two reasons, firstly out of curiosity and secondly in an attempt to prove you wrong! I'm sure you remember how against skis you were, until you finally gave it a try, well Bob, how about doing the same here, get a can of WD40 and give it a try, I know that you are man enough to say you were wrong if in fact the results you get are the same as mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, what I used is typical of what I produce. I must confess that I expected you to say you already had at least one can of WD 40!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I have many cans of WD40 , I use it for many things but *Not* on the router ..

It's a great flame thrower 
Many go out and buy the little cans of pepper spray cans for a defense weapon I tell you what a little can of WD40 and a lighter and 3ft flame coming out of the little red tube will back any one down.. 

=========



harrysin said:


> Bob, what I used is typical of what I produce. I must confess that I expected you to say you already had at least one can of WD 40!


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

was going to post the list for uses of wd40 but was way to long... 
here is the link http://www.wd40.com/files/pdf/wd-40_2042538679.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

I did play with it, and it's a 50/50 thing ( "in an attempt to prove you wrong! Bj") below you will see the saw dust fills up the threads (root diam) it's true the wing nut or nut will chase the threads to the 2A root diam.but the threads are still full of saw dust,and in time it will jam the wing nut (a pack up thing) the 1st. try I could feel a bit of a drag and on the 5th time it was dragging alot,just like a locking type nut would do after you use it a time or two..

so to say it's a 50/50 thing for me but not on my router...

see the build up of saw dust on the can of 

=========



harrysin said:


> Bob, my dear friend (and that's what you are), I just did as you asked and swear on a stack of prayer books that I didn't cheat. Here are the results, and bear in mind that I gave the bolt a thorough soaking, unlike what I do on router pillars which is a tiny squirt and then rub it over the whole pillar. I did the test for two reasons, firstly out of curiosity and secondly in an attempt to prove you wrong! I'm sure you remember how against skis you were, until you finally gave it a try, well Bob, how about doing the same here, get a can of WD40 and give it a try, I know that you are man enough to say you were wrong if in fact the results you get are the same as mine.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, you must appreciate that for the test, the bolt was SOAKED in WD40, but as I use it on router columns, there is only the slightest trace, and it works wonders!
If only I was 20 years younger, I'd probably give electronics away and get a commission only job selling WD40. A pre-requisite for a gun salesman is having faith in the product, and just in case you're still not sure if I'm a true believer in WD40, let me say it out loud..............I BELIEVE IN WD40, IT'S PROBABLY THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Not SOAKED with that junk WD40, just a spray of it on the threads but like normal it was like a magnet , most don't wipe it off.. 

That's great, if you like WD40 you would Love Marvel in your own spray bottle.

MARVEL MYSTERY OIL
::Marvel Mystery Oil::

=========



harrysin said:


> Bob, you must appreciate that for the test, the bolt was SOAKED in WD40, but as I use it on router columns, there is only the slightest trace, and it works wonders!
> If only I was 20 years younger, I'd probably give electronics away and get a commission only job selling WD40. A pre-requisite for a gun salesman is having faith in the product, and just in case you're still not sure if I'm a true believer in WD40, let me say it out loud..............I BELIEVE IN WD40, IT'S PROBABLY THE BEST THING SINCE SLICED BREAD!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Bob, regarding the "MARVEL MYSTERY OIL", I'll certainly give it a try when I make a gasoline powered router! But seriously, I've never been game to try such additives to my car's engine, after spending over $36k, I'm not prepared to take any risks. We have similar products here, one of the demonstrations shows an engine idling with a camera on the tacho., when a can of the additive is poured into the engine, the idling speed increases, allegedly because of the reduced friction on all the moving parts. My logic tells me that if an individual guy can invent something like this, surely the giant oil companies with their unlimited resources can produce an oil that cannot be improved with additives.


----------



## kmpres (Feb 13, 2010)

Harry, that does look impressive! The finish is terrific and the grain really pops out at you. That's exactly what I'm trying to do with my lathe. When the weather warms up and I've collected a few more essential parts (like a decent lathe chuck), I shall be trying my hand at the same craft. Best of luck on your progress!


----------



## mjlee (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey Harry; Just bought a lathe! Cant imagine doing something that cool! If I did I couldnt sell it. Nice job! Mjke


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

mjlee said:


> Hey Harry; Just bought a lathe! Cant imagine doing something that cool! If I did I couldnt sell it. Nice job! Mjke


Mike, believe me, when I made that bowl I was a complete novice, which I still am, most of what I've learned about turning has come through pestering Bernie with lots of questions. I have however improved my chisels which has made a big improvement.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry you are a far piece from being a novice. We all help one another and that is what I like about this turning forum. Anybody and everybody can ask question which helps everyone to learn. I just need to get home so I can get back to turning and get some clock work done. But grandma is having fun with the grandkids so can't complain. Ya know the old saying, "if grandma is happy, everyone is happy.":lol:


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Bernie.... what you need is a "Travel Lathe" :haha::haha:

Have lathe will travel


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I told the wife yesterday that if we don't stay home pretty soon I would be throwing one of the lathes in and we would be taking the truck.:lol: I haven't won a argument in 42 yrs but I always get in the last word. "Yes Dear":lol:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

BernieW said:


> I told the wife yesterday that if we don't stay home pretty soon I would be throwing one of the lathes in and we would be taking the truck.:lol: I haven't won a argument in 42 yrs but I always get in the last word. "Yes Dear":lol:



Bernie, I am trying to teach our budgie to say "yes dear". SHMBO cannot see anything amusing in that...:no:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I can't figure it out James. They just don't seem to have a sense of humor.:lol:


----------



## espookid (Jan 2, 2012)

*really nice work*

I love to see work like this and I am so jealous not that I might not be able to do it - that is true -but I never seem to get the time ,as woodwork is my job I seem to face every job as though I am earning bonus and time is money .I bought a small lathe about eight years ago ,made a piece from Teak for a boat and that is all I have had time for .One day .That is what I tell myself :no::no::no:
Keep up the good work and post the projects so I can imagine 
Brian


----------



## routerworks (Feb 20, 2012)

Very nice. I tried turning my first bowl yesterday, but I had a mortise in the bottom as a hold for my chuck. The bowl flew off a couple of times, flying across the room. The wood is green and I cannot get the wobble out. I think the moisture must be putting my piece out of balance and of course when I remount the bowl the wobble is worse.
I'll keep trying, but if you have any thoughts I sure would like to hear them
Fred


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

routerworks said:


> Very nice. I tried turning my first bowl yesterday, but I had a mortise in the bottom as a hold for my chuck. The bowl flew off a couple of times, flying across the room. The wood is green and I cannot get the wobble out. I think the moisture must be putting my piece out of balance and of course when I remount the bowl the wobble is worse.
> I'll keep trying, but if you have any thoughts I sure would like to hear them
> Fred


With green wood I soon found that the chuck needs to be tightened several times during the turning. Being no expert, I don't know if all chucks have tapered jaws like mine shown here.


----------



## Maurice (Sep 24, 2004)

Very well done Harry and a great job. You can call yourself a "pro" now
Don't stop trying to outdo yourself, that's how you improve.


----------



## marvmn (Dec 7, 2013)

Neat bowl jig you use. I use a home made longworth chuck but your jig looks very secure. Have you tried a longworth chuck? and if so which do you prefer?


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Michael, you are sorting through the archives! I do have a tutorial posted by my friend Jim Jakosh, an extremely clever man, on Lumberjocks forum and will one day make one. I actually attempted to post it a couple of nights ago but couldn't find a way to post an HTML file, perhaps someone can advise me.


----------

